# tang with ich no quarintine tank any thought ????



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

new to tank like 1week has a few spots on fins did a 20% water change will it go away if healthy feed well water great charts


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well ich is going to be a common occurance with a tang. as long as you make sure he is well fed he should survive. do you have any corals or inverts?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> new to tank like 1week has a few spots on fins did a 20% water change will it go away if healthy feed well water great charts



One thing I will say is get a UV Sterilizer.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

yes i do have coral and inverts , and a clown and bicolor , cleaner shrimp he is well feed daily has algie to eat from the tank do 20% water change every 7 to 10 days hope he dont spread he has 3 spots if it gets worse will it do it know or after a few days it may start to get better


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, unfortunately there isnt much you cant do to treat it in a reef tank. but like mike said, a u.v. serilizer would be a great investment for times like this.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

hi i have a nano is there a good uv for that


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

a nano is no place for a tang but most uv sterilizers are expensive


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

nano no place for tang why ???? he is a baby and will be going to a 125 i nthe next 2 months , other issues to know of for it not doing good in a nano [/book][/info][/url][/list][/list][/code][/quote]


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, you have your tang in a nano and not a large tank? if it got ich that may be your problrm. its to small and to more than likely stressing it out, even if it is a baby.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

he doesnt look stressed eats great doesnt hide at all just when i clean for a few min,. he has 3 spots 2 on one side and 1 other both on fins not on body , and it looks to be losening if it gets worse im going to pull him but no wherer to move xcept back to the store , anyway i will just have too see what happenes im setting up my 125 this week so when it cures he will move over


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well one of the times ich come on is when a fish gets stressed. just because he doesnt look stressed doesnt mean he isnt. he needs to get moved asap or he will get worse and possible die.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> he doesnt look stressed eats great doesnt hide at all just when i clean for a few min,. he has 3 spots 2 on one side and 1 other both on fins not on body , and it looks to be losening if it gets worse im going to pull him but no wherer to move xcept back to the store , anyway i will just have too see what happenes im setting up my 125 this week so when it cures he will move over


Well think about you being stuffed in a meduim sized dog kennel. It would suck no matter how long it is for. It good that you are or putting up a 125 but hopefully the fish lasts that long. Like stated before ick is a sign of stress. He may be eating fine know but it can be overnight and things can go down hill. Also in a nano ammonia and what not will effect the fish alot quicker. Which can also leave to stress.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

the guys at marine dreams said he would be fine so that is why i got him other wise wouldnt have 85 $ is alot no matter how you spend it ,, i check my water every 5 days and do water changes every 7 to 10 as needed the ammonia is 0 if it gets near .5 i change water asap , anyway i will just have to see


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

:?: Can dropping your salinity down to 1.019 for a while kill off the ich parasite?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> the guys at marine dreams said he would be fine so that is why i got him other wise wouldnt have 85 $ is alot no matter how you spend it ,, i check my water every 5 days and do water changes every 7 to 10 as needed the ammonia is 0 if it gets near .5 i change water asap , anyway i will just have to see


Who was it there are only 4 people that work there? Me and the 2 owners and and there friend. What tang was it? And when was it that you got him? But besides the point, that might be a factor why you have ick. We keep our fish in either 55's, 65's or 120"s. That tang was used to being in one of those sizes tanks and when you bought him and but him into your tank he m ight have got stressed. Im not saying he wont survive or anything Ibe seen strangier things working there. Theres nothing you could do but keep him eating alot of algea. As long as he keeps eating he will make it. As soon as he stops thats when the troubles come. If you csan try and get the bigger tank up and running.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

you work there i come in there almost every day with my son he is 5 , its the guy with the vw the 1 owner that works nights you are right it was in a 55 i think but as of yesterday the ich on one side is looking to fade away and the other 2 pieces on the other fin are losening up look to fall offf soon ( i hope) im starting my 125 today i got the sand yesterday and the salt , today go get the rock and water i did the plumbing last week , any good tips to start up ,,,,, i was at exotic yesterday and they had some nice lr to get me going , did you guys get any new rock in yet as of sunday i seen nothing new im coming in today my t5 lights came in yesterday , thks talk soon


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

black&whiteclowns said:


> you work there i come in there almost every day with my son he is 5 , its the guy with the vw the 1 owner that works nights you are right it was in a 55 i think but as of yesterday the ich on one side is looking to fade away and the other 2 pieces on the other fin are losening up look to fall offf soon ( i hope) im starting my 125 today i got the sand yesterday and the salt , today go get the rock and water i did the plumbing last week , any good tips to start up ,,,,, i was at exotic yesterday and they had some nice lr to get me going , did you guys get any new rock in yet as of sunday i seen nothing new im coming in today my t5 lights came in yesterday , thks talk soon


Ill be in saturday from 11-5, We didnt get no new rock they are concentrating on fish and corals Right now. Come in sat. so we could meet up be go to actually meet you. My names mike.


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

cool im greg i will be there tonight to get my lights i set up my 125 last night its running good sofar no leaks i have a 950 pump in the sump tank it pushes ok not to happy i read lastnight on vivid its good to do 2 pumps 1 on each return im going to try that i think it will help also they had a point if 1 stops working then im screwed if im out of town all will die not good so i have a extra pump not sure of the # it was part of the deal when i got the 125 used the guy used it to run the 125 as a reef tank so i guess its good , i put 160 sand in the tank and 125 lr in there also rock had good corline on it to start will this speed up my cycling prosess ? maybe i can get the tang in there fast i think the ich is going to his body know its hard he runs when i look in at him anyway im going to finisn the plumbing tonight and also how mush watts for the heat on the 125 didnt find a chart on that if you know


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Let us know how it works out, Greg.

Mike


----------



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

update .... got the tang in there his ich goon added a b&w clown doing great , all running great putting 2 more clowns in there tuesday


----------

